# Vila Nova De Ancos, Coimbra



## Roddybis (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum so my apologies if I put this post in the wrong place or do something wrong. I was wondering if anyone on the forum lives in Vila Nova De Ancos or surrounding areas? We have just bought a house so it would be good to connect with anyone local. Kind regards, Rod


----------

